# Toshiba 50H71 Stopped Working



## BabyGirlKimmy (Dec 23, 2008)

We just got a Toshiba 50H71 Projection TV off Craig's List cause a guy was moving...he said it wasn't working but we're hoping to fix it! When you plug it in and try to turn it on...it pops/cracks but never gives a picture or any sound...the power light on the front panel blinks constantly though! Any ideas of what's wrong with it or how we can fix it? Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

could be any number of things. 

take it to a repair shop.

does not sound like a do it yourself project


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

BabyGirlKimmy said:


> We just got a Toshiba 50H71 Projection TV off Craig's List


Wow, I've been trying to sell my 57HX81 on Craig's List with no luck and mine's in perfect working order. 

It sounds like your 50H71 is in need of some serious work. Given the size of it, see if a repair tech can come out to your place and check it out.

Peace...


----------



## BabyGirlKimmy (Dec 23, 2008)

Right now we don't have alot of extra money to spend...so that's why we haven't called a Tech to come out or taken it to a repair shop. We called around and got some prices and they start out at $235 to $290 just to come out and look...then they add the price of parts and stuff on...so it'll be on up there when it's all said and done. If told...we can try and fix the problem ourselves and not have to pay the labor and all that. Thanks for the advice though...wish we could just take it to/have a Tech come out and fix it!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, here's something you can try. Head over to Home Theater SPot and register an account on their forum. They should still be free but I'm not sure if the manufacturer specific forums are still free or not.

Start a thread in the Toshiba forum (if you can) describing the circumstances and see what kind of response you get there. Some ISF techs read that forum and might give you some valuable advice regarding attempting to fix the set yourself. There might even be an ISF tech in your area willing to help you out. 

Good luck!

Peace...


----------

